

Ask HN: What are best resources for a Java developer to learn web programming? - TWAndrews

I spent the first 7 years of my career as a Java developer, but I haven't seriously coded for almost a decade.  I have an idea for a web product that I'd like to develop, and I'd like to get a beta version put together to feedback from prospective customers before I think about quitting my job to pursue it.&#60;p&#62;To that end, I need to get a handle on the various technologies used in web development (i.e. I need to do more than just learn JavaScript).&#60;p&#62;What are some good resources for getting started?
======
seasoup
Depends on what stack you want to develop in. For an MVP you could try:

Ruby 1.9.2, Rails 3.1, HAML, SASS, jQuery, MySQL 5.5

It might not be the stack you end up with, but you'll learn enough building
that to get started.

Start here with the free online book, it's as good of a place as any:
<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/>

------
TMK
In the LAMP or WAMP stack you would need to learn PHP, MySQL, JavaScript +
JQuery and of course HTML and CSS.

------
seymores
Http://grails.org

